# Convict Question !



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a female Pink convict that has a golden belly an i want to breed her with a male black striped convict .. 

i was wondering if this would be ok. breeding a pink an a black together..?

cool or cruel ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

they are the same species. I'm not sure why so many people think that pinks and blacks are diferent species...lol


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

It'll be fine


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

It's agaist racial codes with fish. They will breed, but won't be happy with themselves and eventually get depressed.

Theyll be fine


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Its fine. Im breeding a black female with a pink male.

Wow, so many inuendos i can think of in this thread


----------



## rajeshkhilari (Sep 8, 2007)

The forum initiated by Cichlidophile on 17th April'06 was very educating. But I have a problem with Black Convict Cichlid spawning and egg fertilising problem.

I'd bought a pair of non-breeding Zebra cichlids a month back. I think both are females. One is 1 1/2" and the other is 1". The 1" cichlid has now become very stout with rounded belly, Orange coloration of her belly. I think she will spawn any day now. Since there is no male available, how would the eggs get fertilised ? How long would the eggs stay in that condition ?

Someone knowledgeable about breeding Cichlids, please adivise.

Regards

Rajesh
Mumbai


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

The eggs won't get fertilized if there is no male. I had a pair of convict cichlids and they were fast breeders but I knew which one was a male and which one was the female. Females get beautiful coloration when they are in the mood for breeding. Males stay there normal color and are bigger than the female. This is with convicts I don't know about Zebra cichlids (are they the same?).


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

zebra - striped - black convicts all the same.


----------

